# a little help here have a choice Minolta-vs Canon on some older bodies



## bobdrozen (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a chance to buy two bodies--
Either two Canons Ft ql .and a FTb clc.. in the other corner we have a SRT 101 and a SRT 201.
Both cameras are in EC and are very close on price $65 dollars for both the Canons and $70 for both Minolta's.
Most times id just buy both but the whole economic downturn has me limited on funds,
Never have used either camera and looking for some feedback from the peanut gallery..lo l


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 24, 2010)

I have no experience with the Canons but the Minoltas are great.  Both rugged and they don't get in your way.  It's easy to see (as opposed to looking) through.  The meter has a pointer which goes a long way towards making the experience more intuitive.  And you can get some Very good glass for them (Minolta used to make some of the lenses, and shutters I believe, for Leica) for not much money.


----------



## bobdrozen (Aug 24, 2010)

I read that somewhere about the Minolta's.Supposedly the XD-11 i have was a forerunner of the new Lecia bodies,don't know how much of that i believe makes a cool story though.


----------



## Early (Aug 29, 2010)

Check out this guy's gear, past and present.

The Rokkor Files

The Rokkor Files - My Gear


----------

